# [LFP][D&D 5e] DM looking for players in Worcester, UK



## moosen (May 15, 2020)

Title says it all, really. Looking to start an offline campaign once lockdown is over (maybe even starting off online then moving to offline depending on how long this whole COVID thing is going to last for). The basic introductory text and flavour is on this Google doc: Aldorea.

*When:* Monday evenings, most likely bi-weekly. Exact time TBC.
*Setting:* Homebrew but generic fantasy setting (see the setting introduction for more flavour). Relatively low-magic (no wizards and other full casters are very rare). The majority of published material is fine with me along with certain homebrews.
*Playstyle:* 50/50 RP and Combat, most likely slightly more RP driven depending on character choices.
*Players:* I have two so far, neither are 100% on their character choices yet. I don't mind how experienced you are either, newbies are welcome.


----------



## jeremie (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey,

Might be late to the party but I'd be happy to join the party. Full disclaimer: I'm a DnD newby and I live in Oxford so I'd be able to join the online action but would have a harder time to continue it offline. Let me know if that would still fit


----------

